# Anyone out there take Brintellix?



## TeaPain (Mar 12, 2014)

I just started taking Brintellix a few days ago and I'm curious to find out how other people are reacting to it. I'm personally in love with it so far, most of my depression seems to be gone as with the anxiety. I hope this feeling lasts.


----------



## Aerovis (Feb 28, 2014)

Interesting. It's rare to come across something I've never heard of, a quick google search shows it is pretty new. Do you know what drug class it is in? 

"Vortioxetine and other anti-depressants interfere with the cognitive processes needed for deep learning when administered at the dose needed for therapeutic effect."

"Deep learning"? lol. Pretty sure I have a deep learning issue. I wish I could legitimately use this as an excuse to someone. 

Body odor is also an interesting side effect to report. Easily amused.

I'm not much help, but I find this interesting, mainly because I've never heard of this before. How does it compare to an MAOI?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a new medication. I would also be interested to see how it performs. The clinical trials sound encouraging.

A few days and already working?...I don't think any SSRI works that fast.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Aerovis said:


> "Vortioxetine and other anti-depressants interfere with the cognitive processes needed for deep learning when administered at the dose needed for therapeutic effect."


Source for this?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

slowlyimproving said:


> This is a new medication. I would also be interested to see how it performs. The clinical trials sound encouraging.
> 
> A few days and already working?...I don't think any SSRI works that fast.


Vortioxetine isn't an SSRI per se. It is also an agonist/antagonist at serotonin receptors and so has dopaminergic properties.

The 5ht1a and 5ht7 activity can kick in within a few days, leading to improvements. However, it takes 6-8 weeks to fully evaluate.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Caedmon said:


> Vortioxetine isn't an SSRI per se. It is also an agonist/antagonist at serotonin receptors and so has dopaminergic properties.
> 
> The 5ht1a and 5ht7 activity can kick in within a few days, leading to improvements. However, it takes 6-8 weeks to fully evaluate.


Thanks for clarifying! Do you know of any dangers or negative long term effects on taking a medication that is also dopaminergic? I think I read something about it a long time ago.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

^ just wanted to say, you are right that it has serotonin reuptake inhibition.

It is a complex drug. "Vortioxetine is considered a new multimodal antidepressant. It has demonstrated antagonistic properties at 5-HT3A and 5-HT7 receptors, partial agonistic properties at 5-HT1B receptors, agonistic properties at 5-HT1A receptors, and potent inhibition of the serotonin reuptake transporter.[6] Of note, preclinical data suggest that these multiple (and in combination) unique effects on numerous serotonin receptors result in regional increases in noradrenaline and dopamine[7] as well as glutamatergic transmission.

- http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/811959_2

I am not sure about long term use. I'll have to research that.


----------



## Aerovis (Feb 28, 2014)

Caedmon said:


> Source for this?


haha! My bad. Not a real source, I had never heard of the drug so I wiki'd it and was going off preliminary stuff there.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Aerovis said:


> haha! My bad. Not a real source, I hd never heard of the drug so I wiki'd it and was going off preliminary stuff there.


Oh i see, the wikipedia page is screwed up. Someone goofing around. A user even tried to fix it and it got changed back anyway.

A HUGE thread about Brintellix on crazyboards:
http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/i...intellix-is-anyone-else-actually-taking-this/


----------



## Aerovis (Feb 28, 2014)

Caedmon said:


> Oh i see, the wikipedia page is screwed up. Someone goofing around. A user even tried to fix it and it got changed back anyway.
> 
> A HUGE thread about Brintellix on crazyboards:
> http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/i...intellix-is-anyone-else-actually-taking-this/


Thanks! I'm very interested to hear more about this drug as it gets more users. I'm still gonna try to use the claim I have 'deep learning issues' in a sentence this week.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been on it since the beginning of February. Made me very angry for the first couple weeks. The anger has decreased, but still remains. Have not been impressed with it's effects on anxiety and depression. Still feel like ****. Only slightly better when I first started it, but so far Zoloft worked quite a bit better for me. I'm going to give it another month and if I'm still not impressed, I will try to see if I can get on Nardil. If I can't get on Nardil, I'm going to go back to Zoloft and probably try to augment something with it.


----------



## TeaPain (Mar 12, 2014)

Update: Experiencing hypomanic episodes.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

"vortioxetine failed to prove superiority over placebo in a third (again using the HAM-D) and the fourth was nullified by an exceptionally high placebo response"

Feel like laughing if it wasn't so depressing


----------



## GracieAllen (Sep 6, 2014)

I’ve been put on this pill since three weeks and in first week - I experienced severe itching which went away. Then I was feeling nausea, I still feel it now I guess that’s the side effects of Brintellix. I'm stopping to take this anymore. According to Consumer Health Digest, Brintellix has not proven itself yet to be better than existing antidepressant therapies.


----------

